# Recommended Farriers near Bath / Brostol



## munch_84 (27 August 2013)

HI there,
Can anyone recommend a good farrier near south Bristol / BAth area?  New to the area and in a bit of a pickle!
Thanks!


----------



## MochaDun (28 August 2013)

Several in the area, though I would recommend Ian Archer


----------



## miss_c (28 August 2013)

I also use Ian Archer, have known him years and he's fab plus a lovely chap!  There's one who I will not name publicly that I used for a bit and Genie lost alternate front shoes every single week.  Swapped to Ian and she hasn't lost a shoe since.


----------



## munch_84 (28 August 2013)

Thanks that's great everyone!, have been in contact with Ian so hopefully can sort something out.


----------

